# River Rocks



## Mookka (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I've been drawing up some ideas, as well as looking through Nature Aquarium World 1. I noticed that Amano uses lots of the rocks just like the ones in that Iwagumi at ADG! where can i get some?


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't know either. I went looking all day at the lake and could only find sandstone and limestone. The two ugliest rocks in the world.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Some get theirs straight from China where many great rocks can be found that are suitable for an Iwagumi tank. A very popular one, the Seryuseiki ('Green Dragon Stone'), is used frequently by Amano. I think ADG also has some.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey paul,
Didn't jeff get some of his really nice rocks from a bonzai shop? Maybe this could be a place to start?

David


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Some of our local nurseries carry a variety of rocks that can be bought by the pound. Try some of your nurseries.

André


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Many rocks that ADG uses are actually from Japan. They have take the time and effort since years before to have access to them.
As far as the Bonsai store you may be able to find some of them, the only problem is the size since they deal with small trees only.
Luis


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

We have many nice stones here.
If you seek smooth river stones, we have plenty in CA.
Several palces sell OHKO rock and various types if basalt etc.



Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Tom,

I'm a bit new here in this area (San Jose). Do you have any names of places that sell the OHKO and other rock?

Thanks,

Magggie


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, but you must join the sfbaaps plant group and be assimilated

Seriously though, we have free plant swaps, no memebership dues at this time, great deals on TAG and AGA memberships etc as group, discounts, some members sell CO2 tanks, reg etc for dirt and free ferts etc.

Email Alan on the www.sfbaaps.com site for getting on the yahoo groups mailing list. It's a pretty active list.

There is a place off 101 there in Redwood city that has a lot of rock/landscaping place. But that's not where the ohko rock etc is.

Regards, 
Tom Barr

www.BarrReport.com


----------



## magnolia95 (Aug 15, 2005)

Aha but I have joined the group! I have been waiting patiently for an email back from them which has recently arrived.

So now (asking nicely) can you please tell me where the ohko rock is? 

Maggie


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

You can find river rocks at any shallow river area. There's a lot in California so its relatively easy to find. Best place would be Yosemite me thinks.


----------

